# HR44 won't connect to DirecTV App iPad



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Is anyone else having problems with this? I had not used the app in quite a while, but I am going on a trip soon, so I wanted to make sure the download function worked. When I launched the app, it connected to my 3 HR24s, but not to the HR44. I restarted the HR44, uninstalled & reinstalled the app, nothing worked.

I saw something on the DTV website forum that there is a Mobile DVR "outage" that is related to the new UI. My HR44 is running 0x1104, since 8/2/18.

I can see some, but not all of my HR44 recordings in the app's Playlist, but when I try to download one, it says "Must be at home to download." I am at home. In the app settings, receiver control, the HR44 is not available, and it will not connect. I tried entering the IP address, but it will not validate.

Further, although I can see some but not all of the HR24 recordings in the app playlist, those recordings are not able to be downloaded. I don't know why, they just don't have that option available. I have turned on Auto Prepare in the app, but it doesn't seem to stick. The HR44 recordings do show the download option (green arrow pointing down), but those won't download either. Why don't the HR24 recordings have this option, is MobileDVR not available on those units?

Is anyone here aware of this issue, and can anyone provide advice on how to resolve it? Thanks.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

eileen22 said:


> Is anyone else having problems with this? I had not used the app in quite a while, but I am going on a trip soon, so I wanted to make sure the download function worked. When I launched the app, it connected to my 3 HR24s, but not to the HR44. I restarted the HR44, uninstalled & reinstalled the app, nothing worked.
> 
> I saw something on the DTV website forum that there is a Mobile DVR "outage" that is related to the new UI. My HR44 is running 0x1104, since 8/2/18.
> 
> ...


You can only download recordings from HR44 (or better). When DIRECTV went to the MobileDVR 'system', they eliminated the ability to transcode/download from other DVRs in your Whole Home system. You can stream those (sometimes), but not download.

On my Android app, it tells me routinely I can't download because I'm not at home (when I am at home). But I wait a few minutes and then the % complete bar shows up around 60% completed and then updates until it is all downloaded. So if it says you can't, wait 3-4 minutes to see if it actually starts.

Good luck.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

trh said:


> You can only download recordings from HR44 (or better). When DIRECTV went to the MobileDVR 'system', they eliminated the ability to transcode/download from other DVRs in your Whole Home system. You can stream those (sometimes), but not download.
> 
> On my Android app, it tells me routinely I can't download because I'm not at home (when I am at home). But I wait a few minutes and then the % complete bar shows up around 60% completed and then updates until it is all downloaded. So if it says you can't, wait 3-4 minutes to see if it actually starts.
> 
> Good luck.


Good to know about the HR24s, thanks. As for the HR44, I have waited well over 3-4 minutes with no luck. I do think this is related to the so-called outage that is referenced on the DTV forum site, having to do with the new UI. My network confirms the HR44 is connected, but the app won't validate the IP address.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

eileen22 said:


> Good to know about the HR24s, thanks. As for the HR44, I have waited well over 3-4 minutes with no luck. I do think this is related to the so-called outage that is referenced on the DTV forum site, having to do with the new UI. My network confirms the HR44 is connected, but the app won't validate the IP address.


Were you getting the same error as shown on the web site? Mobile DVR Outage

My MobileDVR is working fine (Android tablet/HR44 DVR). I watched Elementary from last night while flying earlier today.


----------

